
On Recent Controversial Events – Bradley M. Kuhn - geofft
http://ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2019/10/15/fsf-rms.html
======
geofft
This account by itself refutes three popular claims that were circulating a
few weeks ago:

\- that RMS's removal was the result of outside agitators, not of long-term
free software community members who long believed he had come to be more harm
than good for the movement

\- that nobody patiently worked with him to help him understand the impact of
his actions, and the real problem here was that he was merely socially awkward
but well-intentioned

\- that media attention to RMS's Epstein statements triggered a kneejerk, rash
response out of nowhere instead of simply being the final straw on the back of
a camel who had been at its limit for years

